# Hunterbolt - Magbolt - CVA Bolt Actions



## FrontierGander

Okay i said i'd help the guys/girls out that use the CVA Bolt actions. I am not sure if this will work on the CVA Elkhorn Pro or not but it certainly will work on the other CVA Bolt Actions.

First picture you see the original CVA Hunterbolt Slotted Breech Plug.  Most of the fouling is from the primer due to the slotted plug and that what fouled up/ gums up inside the action and makes cleaning a real pain in the rear end.  Next to it is a breech plug from my CVA Accura  * Accura- Kodiak- Optima breech plug are the same*





Just remove the bolt, along with the breech plug. Clean the action out the best you can. 0000 Steel wool soaked in your cleaning solution helps greatly but be aware that using to much pressure can cut through and remove your bluing.

After the action has been cleaned * along with the face of the Bolt!*  Use Teflon tape * Plumbers tape* and wrap up the new breech plug you just bought * CVA Accura - Optima - Kodiak* And get a 1/4" Ratchet with the proper length Extension and a metric size 13 socket.  This will be your new tool to remove and install your breech plug!






Okay now you will want install a primer and close the bolt. Lift the rifle with the barrel point up and point the barrel down and see if you notice the primer shifting around North/South.

Gun tipped down shows a slight gap,




Gun tipped up shows it all tight and tight against the bolt face but that means the primer is moving around north/south.





Using a small 006 rubber O ring, install that into the primer pocket. It should take up that gap and allow the bolt to close up tight and seal the primer tight into the breech plug as well as tight up against the bolt face.





If the O ring takes up to much space and the bolt is VERY hard, almost impossible to close, you will have to use a drill press or just a hand drill and remove a LITTLE bit of material from inside the primer pocket. What you are doing here is adjusting the head space a little at a time until you get the perfect fit. 

When i did my bolt/breech plug i preferred a very snug fit when i'd install the primer and close the bolt. Thats what seals the blow back!

After doing this conversion and getting the gaps all taken care of. I fired 11 shots with 90gr Blackhorn209, cci primers and 245gr powerbelts.  Thats right! Blackhorn209 can now be used in this style of rifle with 110% guarantee that it will fire * in mine at least LOL*
Heres the fouling in the action of my Hunterbolt after 11 shots,


----------



## FrontierGander

On mine Hunterbolt i actually made another update for it that everyone will like. Hands free priming tool!

I found a brass washer, sized it down to fit and when proceeded to drill out a section for the Firing Pin to go through freely. I then followed up with another but bigger drill bit the size of a primer * Slightly bigger is a plus*  I can now just hold the rifle barrel up, open the action and drop my primer into that hole and then just close up the bolt and put the safety on. No more tools for priming!





After doing the Washer spacer/tool free deal i wanted the primers sealed up and out of view from the weather 100%!!

I used a 1/2" O ring and used a bit of gorilla glue and put it on the face of the Spacer  and allowed it to dry.
 This primer is now sealed completely from the elements!


----------



## Foreststalker

Thanks.  It could be I am not using the right cleaning solution for my slotted breech plug.  What is best?


----------



## FrontierGander

I like Hoppes #9  and butches bore shine.

Get a new breech plug like the one for the Accura. Its much better


----------



## Foreststalker

I really appreciate all your help frontiergander!


----------



## FrontierGander

hey no problem at all!

I am going to be experimenting with a couple idea's i have and if you get that Accura breech plug, i'd be more than happy to make one of the spacers for you so you dont have to use a priming tool anymore.


----------



## walleye seeker

Here is what i did much like you but i had to shim my bolt face  forward to get it to apply pressure to the primer


----------



## michdeerslayer

FrontierGander said:


> Okay i said i'd help the guys/girls out that use the CVA Bolt actions. I am not sure if this will work on the CVA Elkhorn Pro or not but it certainly will work on the other CVA Bolt Actions.
> 
> First picture you see the original CVA Hunterbolt Slotted Breech Plug.  Most of the fouling is from the primer due to the slotted plug and that what fouled up/ gums up inside the action and makes cleaning a real pain in the rear end.  Next to it is a breech plug from my CVA Accura  * Accura- Kodiak- Optima breech plug are the same*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just remove the bolt, along with the breech plug. Clean the action out the best you can. 0000 Steel wool soaked in your cleaning solution helps greatly but be aware that using to much pressure can cut through and remove your bluing.
> 
> After the action has been cleaned * along with the face of the Bolt!*  Use Teflon tape * Plumbers tape* and wrap up the new breech plug you just bought * CVA Accura - Optima - Kodiak* And get a 1/4" Ratchet with the proper length Extension and a metric size 13 socket.  This will be your new tool to remove and install your breech plug!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay now you will want install a primer and close the bolt. Lift the rifle with the barrel point up and point the barrel down and see if you notice the primer shifting around North/South.
> 
> Gun tipped down shows a slight gap,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gun tipped up shows it all tight and tight against the bolt face but that means the primer is moving around north/south.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using a small 006 rubber O ring, install that into the primer pocket. It should take up that gap and allow the bolt to close up tight and seal the primer tight into the breech plug as well as tight up against the bolt face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the O ring takes up to much space and the bolt is VERY hard, almost impossible to close, you will have to use a drill press or just a hand drill and remove a LITTLE bit of material from inside the primer pocket. What you are doing here is adjusting the head space a little at a time until you get the perfect fit.
> 
> When i did my bolt/breech plug i preferred a very snug fit when i'd install the primer and close the bolt. Thats what seals the blow back!
> 
> After doing this conversion and getting the gaps all taken care of. I fired 11 shots with 90gr Blackhorn209, cci primers and 245gr powerbelts.  Thats right! Blackhorn209 can now be used in this style of rifle with 110% guarantee that it will fire * in mine at least LOL*
> Heres the fouling in the action of my Hunterbolt after 11 shots,



This is a awesome idea and I just picked up a hunterbolt and I need to replace the breech plug. My question is with the o-ring do u have to keep replacing them or is it good for a while?

Thanks

Rich


----------



## FrontierGander

good for around 20 shots.


----------



## michdeerslayer

also how hard is it to make that brass washer thing that you mentioned above?

I want to use bh powder and i know you have to have a tight seal for best performance


----------



## WaddleWhacker

do they make a breech plug for a 45 cal in that style


----------



## FrontierGander

waddle, yes the breech plug for the .50cal  old model cva wolf,kodiak, optima,accura should fit the .45cal cva as well.


----------



## Son

My .45 Hunterbolt does foul pretty bad after a couple shots. Interesting to see there's something that can be done to fix that.

Thanks


----------



## FrontierGander

michdeerslayer said:


> also how hard is it to make that brass washer thing that you mentioned above?
> 
> I want to use bh powder and i know you have to have a tight seal for best performance



The hardest part is finding the brass bushing in the correct diameter. After that you can easily file to fit the head space you need and then drill your firing pin hole.


----------



## michdeerslayer

If I use the o-ring as mentioned above and the teflon tape with the new breech plug, will i be able to use bh 209?


----------



## FrontierGander

yes it should work just fine.  I no longer have this gun guys so im real limited on being able to say, do this, do that, and it will work perfectly. I may pick one up again some day and work something out thats easier.


----------



## WaddleWhacker

FG that breech plug made a big difference...had very little fouling even without the O ring in it yet....thanks for the info


----------



## FrontierGander

awesome! Its nice having an easier time cleaning LOL. Plus you're getting more hot gas into the powder where it belongs!


----------



## Machamberlin

To FrontierGander.... I was wondering about what you did for the rifle.....I have a cva hunterbolt 45 cal muzzleloader....was wondering if you could make a couple of those and I pay you for it...I'm completely new to muzzleloaders....and not completely experienced with regular firearms... ?????????


----------



## frankwright

https://cva.com/product/replacement-breech-plug-for-standard-209-in-lines/

This one may work!


----------



## Machamberlin

I


frankwright said:


> https://cva.com/product/replacement-breech-plug-for-standard-209-in-lines/
> 
> This one may work!


I've got that breech plug...but I can't figure out why my nipple I got won't work....the nipple has threads on it..but the breech plug has no threads


----------



## Machamberlin

WaddleWhacker said:


> FG that breech plug made a big difference...had very little fouling even without the O ring in it yet....thanks for the info


I'm completely new to black powder...can you tell me the exact breech plug and nipple that was used for the hunterbolt that the one guy was talking about or showing it in pictures it would help me a lot thank you


----------



## density1

This thread is 12 years old.

I think you will find you need to use 209 shotgun primers. There are no nipples to use with them.


----------

